# American Thanksgiving 2021



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2021)

Always the 4th Thursday of November this year it will be November 25th.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2021)

Hope everyone has  a great Thanksgiving.  
For myself,  it's a busy and fun time of the year .. have three family birthdays coming up around that time..


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2021)

The best Thanksgiving movie ever; it's hilarious, touching, diverse and just wonderful!






Four families in LA of different ethnicity (Latino, Asian/Vietnamese, African and Jewish) gather together for Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Liberty (Nov 6, 2021)

Bonnie said:


>


Father turkey giving advice to son:
"This time of year roost high my son, roost high."


----------



## HazyDavey (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## charry (Nov 7, 2021)

So you get to have 2 turkey dinners over there ?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 7, 2021)

charry said:


> So you get to have 2 turkey dinners over there ?


???
We always  had turkey for Thanksgiving  and roast beast with Yorkshire pudding for Christmas.

The big Christmas lunch finally fell by the wayside in our family and became more of a cold buffet or snack table.


----------



## charry (Nov 7, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> ???
> We always  had turkey for Thanksgiving  and roast beast with Yorkshire pudding for Christmas.
> 
> The big Christmas lunch finally fell by the wayside in our family and became more of a cold buffet or snack table.


Sounds nice Bea .....


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 7, 2021)

Besides the roast beast many families bake a ham for Christmas.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## DaveA (Nov 8, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Hope everyone has  a great Thanksgiving.
> For myself,  it's a busy and fun time of the year .. have three family birthdays coming up around that time..


Sounds like the pressure's on, Bonnie!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 9, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> The big Christmas lunch finally fell by the wayside in our family and became more of a cold buffet or snack table.


@Aunt Bea  Our big meals at Christmas and New Year's were "dinner" no matter what time they were served. It all depended on my grandmother's work schedule because she was a nurse. Every now and then, she'd get Christmas _and_ New Year's off but most years it was one or the other. There was a time or two when she had to leave to deliver a baby. The doctors wouldn't have dreamed of leaving their own holiday celebrations so called her to cover for them.

I love the pic of the family eating dinner in the dining room with the kids at a separate table in what must be the kitchen and remember how grown up I felt when I finally graduated to the dining room. The only thing was...we kids had fun at our table and laughed a lot. The "groan"-ups not so much. They all talked groan-up stuff.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 9, 2021)

Our family has always had large gatherings at Thanksgiving & Christmas.  I'm sitting, as I post this, in a chair beside the same fireplace where I used to send up my notes to Santa as a little guy.  The home has passed from my grandfather, (who had it built in 1921} to my folks, then to me, and along to one of our daughters back in 1995.  We retained a life lease when we passed it on.  In all of those years I've managed to move from the children's table in the living room, through the double doors and now sit at the head of the "groan" ups table in the dining room.  It'll be 88 years these coming Holidays.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2021)

DaveA said:


> Our family has always had large gatherings at Thanksgiving & Christmas.  I'm sitting, as I post this, in a chair beside the same fireplace where I used to send up my notes to Santa as a little guy.  The home has passed from my grandfather, (who had it built in 1921} to my folks, then to me, and along to one of our daughters back in 1995.  We retained a life lease when we passed it on.  In all of those years I've managed to move from the children's table in the living room, through the double doors and now sit at the head of the "groan" ups table in the dining room.  It'll be 88 years these coming Holidays.


I love hearing about your family Dave, and how close you all are. How wonderful to be in the same home all of your life and I bet it's beautiful.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## squatting dog (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 10, 2021)

For all of you toilet paper hoarders.  Heehee



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/229683649735251487/


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 11, 2021)

This should shake up the dessert table.


https://my100yearoldhome.com/purple-sweet-potato-pie-recipe/


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 12, 2021)

I like turkey and thanksgiving, always celebrate it here.

However the holiday we celebrate in the US has more to do with Lincoln and the North's victory over Lee and the Confederates than the Pilgrim myth.  Celebration of the bloodiest battle in US history, ~50,000 casualties in a few days, all Americans.  https://www.nps.gov/liho/learn/historyculture/lincoln-and-thanksgiving.htm

I will enjoy my turkey anyway, and probably say nothing of it to the grandkids.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 12, 2021)

Shero said:


> Happy Thanksgiving


That's the happy myth.

Closer to the truth:


----------



## Shero (Nov 12, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> That's the happy myth.
> 
> Closer to the truth:



Myth or no myth, that turkey looks great!
For me thanksgiving is also every day. Each day, I feel grateful and give thanks for my blessings.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 13, 2021)

Shero said:


> Myth or no myth, that turkey looks great!


Absolutely!

Most of our holidays are based in myth.  I do approve of the idea of *a* Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> However the holiday *we* celebrate in the US has more to do with Lincoln and the North's victory over Lee and the Confederates


Who's "we"?
I'm a New Englander; I've never heard of celebrating this during Thanksgiving.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 13, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I'm a New Englander; I've never heard of celebrating this during Thanksgiving


No most American don't really know the history.  It is interesting, do some searching on the internet or go yo the links I posed above.  But don't let it spoil your turkey, we all have lots to give thanks for.

My family were confederates, great great grandfather was captured at Gettysburg.  I grew up hearing both sides, but we always had turkey.

Oh,* we*, are the folks who celebrate the US Thanksgiving holiday, you and me included.  I was talking about the origins of the holiday, not what we today are thinking so much.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2021)

I have enjoyed deep fried turkey once when I was down South. It's very delicious; the only problem is you don't get any gravy from it.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 13, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> fried turkey


Tried to do it once.  The oil boiled over, and started a fire, not easily put out.  Damaged the deck, but were able to save the house.

I am on longer allowed to fry the turkey.  But I do like it when others do.


----------



## Jules (Nov 13, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I have enjoyed deep fried turkey once when I was down South. It's very delicious; the only problem is you don't get any gravy from it.


No gravy.  That would be a problem.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Nov 13, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> I have enjoyed deep fried turkey once when I was down South. It's very delicious; the only problem is you don't get any gravy from it.


No gravy????


----------



## katlupe (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Shero (Nov 13, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Most of our holidays are based in myth.  I do approve of the idea of *a* Thanksgiving holiday.


So do I. I love celebrations!


----------



## MrPants (Nov 14, 2021)

.


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 15, 2021)

A friend wrote that when he went to the grocery store, turkeys were _“flying out the door”_ because of Thanksgiving.  I would have liked to have seen the de-feathered, undead birds in flight, because I like to carry a piece of Halloween around with me ‘year-round…

…and wouldn’t such a turkey be a _poultry-Geist?  _


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## FastTrax (Nov 15, 2021)

Tish said:


> View attachment 193723



Smart chick. She knows the quickest way to a mans heart is through his stomach.

This rates a solid 10


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 16, 2021)

*Just today I made the decision to stay home for Thanksgiving rather than go to be with Julie, her mom and family.   Julie's mom JUST got over covid, and their county here in Western NY is having very high numbers.  Being that I live in a senior apartment building, with many people in their 70s and 80s (oldest here is 96) some with compromised health . 

We are doing a pot luck dinner here for folks staying home. One lady is buying and preparing the Turkey and stuffing.  Everyone else providing dishes to pass.  Will be fun.

I told Julie let us all make sure everyone is well, and really do up Christmas.*


----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 18, 2021)

I always listen to or watch Alice's Restaurant, it's a Thanksgiving story.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 18, 2021)

Alligatorob said:


> I always listen to or watch Alice's Restaurant, it's a Thanksgiving story.


Me too!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## RubyK (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Nov 22, 2021)

@Llynn How lucky we are that the aerosol stuffing (and mashed potatoes) never became a thing! I bet it was because in the 50's when it was introduced, DuPont made the mistake of telling Mrs. Housewife that it would make cooking Thanksgiving dinner easier. That was like telling her that she was too lazy to put for the effort to cook dinner for her family.

Of course, it might just have been awful-tasting stuff that nobody would eat...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 25, 2021)

Our thankful heart doubles our blessings....first when we receive them, and again when we remember them!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Nov 25, 2021)

On call today but will get some turkey in somewhere .  Have a blessed Thanksgiving wherever you are!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 25, 2021)

*Happy Thanksgiving*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Tom 86 (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## JustBonee (Nov 25, 2021)

Time for this one again .....


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2021)

Bonnie said:


> Time for this one again .....


This never gets old; thank you Bonnie!


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2021)

*Turkey Sandwich Friday*


----------

